
Things I Wish I Knew About Core Async in Clojure - josep2
http://danboykis.com/posts/things-i-wish-i-knew-about-core-async/
======
Royalaid
This is a good post for anyone using core.async because a lot of this I had to
discover by hand and it takes a long time to unearth this knowledge. Thanks
for the write up!

